# Kia pics..



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thought I'd share a couple of pics I took today of Kia ..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless, lovely,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless  love the floppy ear  *


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww bless  love the floppy ear  *


haha she certainly isn't to GSD breed standard is she! Bless her, think she was the runt of the litter


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww Shes Cute


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is lovely...her markings ok her face are similar to cobis


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Natik said:


> she is lovely...her markings ok her face are similar to cobis


yeh you're right,, Kia looks more like a boy dog lol


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> yeh you're right,, Kia looks more like a boy dog lol


You meany she is gorgeous and her ears give her character and individualism.

Sue


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

sskmick said:


> You meany she is gorgeous and her ears give her character and individualism.
> 
> Sue


ha ha she is a bit butch, bigger than most male GSDs I've met!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is gorgeous - she looks very regal sat on the rug


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

shes lovely bless her..luv her ears lol.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lol dont thin that ear will never stand up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

bee112 said:


> lol dont thin that ear will never stand up!


i think it looks well cute...kinda puppy like aint it awww.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------

